# Need Feed rates for MDF Slat Wall



## greggm (Oct 30, 2011)

I bought CMT slat wall (T SLOT) bits and will be routing pre laminated(formica) 3/4" thick sheets of MDF

Does anyone have a suggestion for Spindle speed and feed rate
thanks
gregg


----------

